
Show HN: 2005 YouTube Modernized - fallat
https://codepen.io/lf94/full/xxxydpg
======
fallat
This is more so an interpretive piece than anything. At 1am I stumbled on
versionmuseum.com, and suddenly had the idea to see how well 2005 YouTube's
layout of information and general style would transfer to today's YouTube's
conventions.

This is the original: [https://www.versionmuseum.com/images/websites/youtube-
websit...](https://www.versionmuseum.com/images/websites/youtube-
website/webp/youtube-website%5E2005%5Eaugust-homepage.webp)

